# Castello Pipes



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

A cool Video on what actually goes into the pipes. Crazy how much briar is tossed.

Cupojoes edited the video to run at 1.5x I think, so the music is crazy and the whole time I was afraid of the pipe makers losing fingers because it makes it seem like they work FAST.

Sick music though, I think it put me in a trace. And some parts just makes you want to dance 80s style.

Must order......from.......cupo....JOES


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I love my Castello pipes. I think they use some of the best briar in the business (minimum 10 year aged I believe,) and their artistry and craftsmanship is as good as it comes. As for tossing briar, that's one of the hidden costs in pipe making. What's worse, you can spend considerable time working on a pipe only to have a void in the briar revealed ruining your efforts. Thanks for the video.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Great video. Makes me want a Castello (as if I didn't already). Maybe in a year or two.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

The music playing when the guy brings in the bag of briar is Easy Lover. And then when he talks about the stems it is One More Night. Then Groovy Kind of Love, Against All Odds, etc. I guess the Castello company is a big fan of Phil Collins. WTF?


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

ChronoB said:


> The music playing when the guy brings in the bag of briar is Easy Lover. And then when he talks about the stems it is One More Night. Then Groovy Kind of Love, Against All Odds, etc. I guess the Castello company is a big fan of Phil Collins. WTF?


When he's stamping the pipe at the end...In the Air Tonight.

you're right, sped up versions of Phil Collins turned into easy listening elevator music.

Reminds me of some mickey mouse light parade.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

You know, I got a kick out of the guy giving the final polishing and stamping...A woodworker working in a business suit. The Italians sure do have style.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Speeding it up is so annoying. I tried to name that tune, and someone at Castello _really_ loves Phil Collins. Definitely heard "Easy Lover" as well as "One More Night" "Groovy Kind of Love" "Against All Odds (Take a Look at Me Now)" "In the Air Tonight"

By the way, if you thought it looked easy to rusticate those pipes: it is. If you have a smooth finished pipe that you're unhappy with, rusticate it. Anyone can come up with a satisfying rusticated finish with just hand tools. I rusticated a Sav Natural that was full of fills. I used a Leatherman and thick leather work glove for the hand I held the bowl in.


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks for posting the video, was pretty awesome watching the whole process. Just bought my first Castello last week, hopefully it'll get here Monday or Tuesday. Definitely looking forward to it.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

That was actually one of the better "how to not use a lathe" vids I've seen. Thanks for posting.


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

great Vid, I would love a Castello Pipe but they are way out of my price range.
Thanks for posting the video.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

shannensmall said:


> That was actually one of the better "how to not use a lathe" vids I've seen. Thanks for posting.


Then you haven't seen this one.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

I want this one, but there are *so* many pipes, i can't justify $400 on one atm.. thats like 5 $80 pipes..

Castello Sea Rock Briar Bent Apple (KKK) (Pi) Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

I hope to one day own a castello. If I win the lottery, you'll see a post with a few new purchases here on puff.

That was almost painful to watch. What with the speed and the music and all. Still, I enjoyed it!

I especially liked the first carver clenching the huge Oom Paul, and tilting his head from side to side. Looked like he'd dump that bowl on his work at any moment!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

For those of you who would like a Castello but don't want to pay new prices keep your eye on Marty Pulvers site. He regularly has some great Castello estates in the $150 range and I even got a nice Old Antiquarian once for $135. Also, Marty will hold a pipe for a very reasonable deposit so if you see one you like but don't have the cash for a complete purchase contact him and see what you can work out. He's a great guy to deal with.


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

indigosmoke said:


> For those of you who would like a Castello but don't want to pay new prices keep your eye on Marty Pulvers site. He regularly has some great Castello estates in the $150 range and I even got a nice Old Antiquarian once for $135. Also, Marty will hold a pipe for a very reasonable deposit so if you see one you like but don't have the cash for a complete purchase contact him and see what you can work out. He's a great guy to deal with.


Definitely seconded here. Exactly how I went about picking mine up. So if you see one on his site, feel free to send him a quick email asking if he can reserve one for you to make two payments on. I may see if I can get a Becker from him through this route in the future as well...


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

I wouldn't mind one of their one of a kind flame types that go for a 5 grand a pop...best briar work I've seen that is hand carved with the intentions of looking like something, rather than a sleek shape.

Castello Flame Handmade Pipe #A - clo00flamea

Pure beauty, the question is - if I bought something like that, what would be worthy of smoking in it?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

User Name said:


> When he's stamping the pipe at the end...In the Air Tonight.
> 
> you're right, sped up versions of Phil Collins turned into easy listening elevator music.
> 
> Reminds me of some mickey mouse light parade.


I thought Phil Collins _was_ elevator music!


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

MarkC said:


> I thought Phil Collins _was_ elevator music!


That song was actually written about when his little brother fell through the ice on a lake and he was too scared to go grab him out of the ice, so he watched him slip into the water and die.

Elevator or not, that's probably about as deep as a song gets for a guy who writes music like that.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> Elevator or not, that's probably about as deep as a song gets for a guy who writes music like that.


Don't think I could even write a song about such a thing, much less sing it.

Anyhow, great video! I took the warnings to heart and watched it without the audio.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Wich song is that Jason?


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> That song was actually written about when his little brother fell through the ice on a lake and he was too scared to go grab him out of the ice, so he watched him slip into the water and die.
> 
> Elevator or not, that's probably about as deep as a song gets for a guy who writes music like that.


There are several stories floating around about it being about a drowning. They are simply urban legends, rumors. Phil Collins says it isn't really about anything, it is symbolic, he wrote it in anger after his divorce basically directed at his ex-wife.

snopes.com: Phil Collins' In the Air Tonight

Singer and the Song | Learning English | BBC World Service

In The Air Tonight by Phil Collins Songfacts

Still, you are right, it is pretty emotionally raw and deep given the subject matter/motivation behind it.


----------

